# Document storage on internet.



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I'm looking for suggestions for archiving pdf files on the internet and providing links to existing sites so that they can be accessed in the future. Would I need a website?


----------



## Hitch (Oct 19, 2016)

We use Google Docs for our company. Everyone has a Google account and you can easily control your access.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Google drive user here as well. Makes life much easier to be able to access files from whatever computer I am on.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Google Drive offers 15GB of free shared space, but the file sharing capabilities aren't that great. The thing is that it's shared on a Google Drive page. That's fine for some files, but if you want to imbed an image someplace it doesn't act like a normal FTP image. For example, here's at my Google Drive account.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0AyY23SavZnUE8yZVpfV3M4dHc/view?usp=sharing

Dropbox still allows FTP-style access to the Dropbox Public folder, but that support will end on September 1, 2017. Too bad, since it was really convenient. They only offer 2GB free, but it was a great service. Here's the same image that was shared from my Google Drive account, but shared from my Dropbox Public folder.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u...l-mid50s-ambulances-225KingAve-ColumbusOH.jpg

That image can be used anyplace, even hotlinked in a remote web page. But as I said before, that will stop working in September.

Depending on what you need to share and how you want to share it, your best solution might still be a traditional FTP account.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I lost a google account when I forgot the password and in the end I could not get in because my internet provider had changed. There is no human interaction with the email accounts. It's completely computer driven. Google anything is questionable to me.


----------

